# dubai visa for family



## willpra (May 3, 2014)

My husband got employment visa from his new employer. Now he is in dubai he just went 3-4 days back. What is the procedure for my visa now? How many days it takes?? I am pregnant n 5th month going on...is there any restrictions for visa in this case?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

willpra said:


> My husband got employment visa from his new employer. Now he is in dubai he just went 3-4 days back. What is the procedure for my visa now? How many days it takes?? I am pregnant n 5th month going on...is there any restrictions for visa in this case?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You don't mention which country you are from - but you may be wise to delay your arrival in Dubai until after you have had your baby.
Healthcare here in very expensive and your husbands company should be providing health insurance for you (although they are only obliged to provide it for him, as a minimum.)
Being an existing "condition" - your pregnancy will not be covered by a new health insurance policy - so you will have to pay for the check ups and delivery yourself.
There have been other discussions on the forum before about this subject - so please do a search about likely costs.
If you have any problems with the birth - you could easily face a hospital bill of 100,000 AED.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## willpra (May 3, 2014)

Thanks Steve....i am from India.
Actually we want to be together during this time, its our first baby.....didn't know about the expenses though. 
Can he apply for visit visa without house agreement?


----------



## Cool Looks (May 4, 2014)

Better come on a visit visa. It can be taken for a period of 1 month with 1 month extension. Although I will advice you to not to take a risk at such a crucial time of your life.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

willpra said:


> Thanks Steve....i am from India. Actually we want to be together during this time, its our first baby.....didn't know about the expenses though. Can he apply for visit visa without house agreement?


Before you do anything, ask your husband to find out from his employer (assuming they will provide your medical insurance) if your delivery is covered and to what extent. Consider, God forbid, complications during delivery, pre or post-delivery hospitalization for you and/or your baby. Steve is quite right when he says what he says. My advice would be to stay put and for your husband to apply for leave to come back to India for the birth. Also, you'll have family members to help you rather than being here and trying to cope on your own. Then you and the baby can follow on later after he comes back.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubai employment law does not mandate provision of maternity cover whereas Abu Dhabi does - and the effect on medical cover is huge judging by the issues in our company.

Consequently I would guess that there is a 99.9% chance that your husbands employer will give you no coverage at all, so best stay at home.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

And no, he cannot apply without having a rental agreement. Also, have you had your marriage certificate attested thru the uae embassy in india? if not that will take a few weeks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

In terms of process: Key documents required are the attested marriage certificate, rent agreement in your husband's name registered with Ejari (in Dubai), his official labour contract, and if news reports are to be believed then at least one salary transfer in the bank for your husband - this is apart from the usual passport copies, photographs etc. (if you google, then you can find info, including on this forum as this has been discussed multiple times)

The attestation includes attestation from the relevant local authority, then ministry of external affairs in India, then the UAE embassy in India, then the ministry of foreign affairs in Dubai. In India, if you use an agent, this can be done in a few days (I tried getting my son's birth certificate attested myself and got all tangled up in bureaucracy in India).

Once all the documents are there, your husband (or his employer's PRO) goes to a typing center and gets the application typed. The submission of the application requires him to be there in person. Then a pink colored entry permit is issued which allows you to enter the country. Once here, you get a medical test done (only blood test, no X Ray as you are pregnant), your husband takes the medical test result to the immigration dept. and the actual visa gets stamped/pasted on the passport. 

So once the documents are there it should only take a few days. the challenge is the attestation, finding a suitable apartment and getting the contract registered (takes a couple of hours for registration), and, if true, the letter from the bank regarding the salary transfer.

pregnancy - I can say with reasonable confidence that existing pregnancy may not be covered, but there are policies which could cover it. Best to check with employer what kind of policy they provide. Then for the actual delivery here there are packages (10-15K AED in Zuelkha hospital, but others may charge more) offered by hospitals to cover some check ups and delivery, but if there are complications then it would get VERY expensive.

Also, keep in mind that if your visa gets delayed by a couple of months, then you will be in the 7th month of pregnancy and airlines generally dont allow pregnant women to travel after 32 weeks (and before that with a doctor's letter only).

The other option is to come here on a visit visa, then get the residence visa processed while you are still here. The visit visa could be for 30 days, and extendable by 30 days. Or a 90 day visa but not extendable. He can apply for a visit visa either himself, or through a travel agency (30 days) which may charge more - musafir.com keeps having groupon deals; or through the airlines you fly. But you may need to go back if its a visa through travel agency/ airlines.

All the best!


----------



## willpra (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for this detail information.....marriage certificate is attested but its done in Qatar....will that work??
N if house is taken in sharjah or ajman, can it be registered in dubai?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

willpra said:


> Thanks for this detail information.....marriage certificate is attested but its done in Qatar....will that work?? N if house is taken in sharjah or ajman, can it be registered in dubai?


You have to reattest for UAE. Residency will be based on your husband's visa but you can live in whichever emirate suits you. Nothing can be processed for you till his visa is complete. Even taking out a lease on a place to live normally rests on that.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

no idea what is required for Qatar attestation, but you may have to re-do UAE Embassy attestation in India, and Ministry of Foreign Affairs in UAE.
Also, given that you are considering accommodation in Sharjah or Ajman, I hope your husband's salary is above 10,000 Dhs per month as there are newspaper reports (later contradicted) that it is the new minimum salary for sponsoring family.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

First off your Qatar attestation will not work from what I've heard, but you may want to re-confirm. 

So you will need to go through the agent in India appointed by the UAE Embassy to handle attestation. Got our marriage cert and daughters birth cert done in Pakistan and it took a month. We submitted, then after 3 weeks they asked for more documents like our Urdu original marriage certificate, plus an official English translation even though the official NADRA one now recognized in Pakistan was already in English...then since my passport is USA, they wanted ALL pages of my passport (weird). So I sent all that and it took another 8 or 9 days. So right about a month. I don't know about India however, hopefully won't be that long. Anyway, they sent me the documents DHL overnight, which arrived here Saturday. My apartment is in Sharjah, so their rental contract is not attested through Ejari, it's done thru whatever authority handles it in Sharjah, and it's no problem to live in a different Emirate than your visa. 

Anyway, docs arrived Saturday, so first thing sunday I went to foreign affairs right in sharjah, took 10 mins to attest from there, then went to Al Twar Center Municipilaty Building, right there the typing center typed up the applications, same building went to submit them, and on the spot got the pink entry permits. Then brought the family home on a flight that same night...so basically if documents arrive in the morning, technically you can fly out same day if your husband just goes and does everything himself rather than having a PRO do it (or has a real good PRO but I just rather do it myself so I know its getting done), assuming he has the time off.


----------



## willpra (May 3, 2014)

Okkk.....thanks


----------



## willpra (May 3, 2014)

Hello ppl,
Thanks for ur advice n valuable information, we have decided to stay back in India for delivery.

Can anyone give information about new born baby visa n passport procedures??


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

willpra said:


> Hello ppl,
> Thanks for ur advice n valuable information, we have decided to stay back in India for delivery.
> 
> Can anyone give information about new born baby visa n passport procedures??


Good idea to stay back. It will give your husband plenty of time to settle in. 

As for newborn, you will need to get your baby's birth certificate attested in a manner similar to how your marriage certificate was attested. UAE consulate, ministry of foreign affairs.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You will find that the big bottleneck would be getting the baby's passport - can easily take a couple of months in India.
After that as expatnkids mentioned, just need the attested birth certificate (apart from the usual documents including the attested rent agreement).
All the best!


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

It must depend on the insurance company. My pregnancy (pre existing) was absolutely covered and we enquired about that before arrival. At 34 weeks I was given a permit to fly, but a good 99% chance for a first time pregnancy that would not be given. I'd tend to agree with everybody else and stay where you are- not great dealing with new country and little support at the same time.


----------

